# Fancy Stuff



## Lindy (Jun 18, 2013)

Let me preface this with the fact that I own a Silhouette Cameo which I use to make and die-cut my labels.

So I've been working with a designer to create a fancy soap box that I would sell as an add-on at my mall kiosk.  This is the first round.  We have some tweaking to do but you get the general idea of where I am heading.

I just wanted to share this with you.....


----------



## Relle (Jun 18, 2013)

Very pretty Lindy and ornate, would be nice for gift giving.


----------



## Kersten (Jun 18, 2013)

Very cool! And the little butterflies are adorable  An electronic cutter has been on my wishlist for years now....one day.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you both.  I am really thrilled with this machine and it's not toooooo bad on pricing either...


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jun 18, 2013)

Those are pretty! I love the idea. I'll bet they are going to be popular with the gift-giving customers.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you SkaterGirl!

I just got permission to give out the designer's email address for those who want one, or want her to design your own.  She will also make the boxes and ship them to you.  [email protected] and her name is Kat.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow! It's beautiful!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you Debra!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 18, 2013)

So here is the revised & final version.  The possibilities of this is endless by changing colours and paper patterns as well as flowers....  Way fun..


----------



## Kersten (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow! So pretty. I would buy that in a heartbeat. In fact, I just might buy a few for gifts if you message me when they are up for sale


----------



## Lindy (Jun 18, 2013)

These are for sale Kersten....


----------



## Tmgm1215 (Jun 18, 2013)

I like the first one best! Very pretty!!!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you....


----------



## Sammi_552 (Jun 18, 2013)

They are both fantastic. The first one catches my eye more. It looks delicate, sophisticated, and just plain lovely.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you Sammi...


----------



## Relle (Jun 19, 2013)

I vote the first one because its very delicate like the butterflies on top and suits it well.


----------



## lsg (Jun 19, 2013)

I love the boxes!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------



## paillo (Jun 19, 2013)

So very, very pretty! The first one looks like it would fit perfectly with a wedding or anniversary package. Way to go Lindy!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 19, 2013)

Paillo thank you hun!  The designer who did these for me does a lot of wedding stuff.  Almost pretty enough for me to get married again - you will notice I said _*ALMOST.....  *_


----------



## marghewitt (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow you are very talented! They are both beautiful.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you Marg!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jun 23, 2013)

Is there anything you CAN'T do Lindy?  Very nice!!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 23, 2013)

LOL @ Lizflowers - yup keep money in my wallet....


----------



## Hazel (Jun 23, 2013)

They're both beautiful and I personally prefer the elegant look of the first one. However, I can see the second one being popular with teen girls and divas.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you Hazel.  I'm going to make up several in several different styles and offer them for sale....


----------



## Hazel (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope they're very successful for you.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 23, 2013)

Well it's funny because they started out to be just something for my wholesale section as well as my hospitality customers.  I started getting asked to sell them... quite unexpected.... LOL


----------



## ashleyrobertson (Jun 23, 2013)

*Very Nice*

Beautiful!  Looks like a lot of work!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you Ashley.  They are a lot of fun and I'm getting better at how long it takes me to do one...


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 24, 2013)

That is beautiful! Just another reason to add to my "Why I need a silhouette" list.


----------



## Lindy (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you Tiffany I started out wanting the Cameo for die-cut labels and it turned into this....  I am so glad I have this baby.  I did a Birthday Card for my brother last night... Such fun.


----------



## mel z (Jun 24, 2013)

Ooooo! Those are beautiful! No way you could walk past those and not pick them up and then decide you just have to take it home with you. Congratulations on such beautiful creations!


----------



## Lindy (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you....


----------

